# Can we add FE or EIT to our cards/ email signatures?



## testtaker

I just found out that I passed the FE here in Illinois. It it ok to put FE on a business card or on an email signature?


----------



## cdnEngr

The correct designation is EIT.

If you check your state website, you should be listed as an EIT.


----------



## testtaker

cdnEngr said:


> The correct designation is EIT.
> If you check your state website, you should be listed as an EIT.



Thanks for your response. Is it still called EIT even if the test is called FE in this state?


----------



## kevin

testtaker said:


> Thanks for your response. Is it still called EIT even if the test is called FE in this state?


I guess that's because you are an engineer-in-training (EIT); you don't want to call yourself Fundamentals Exam (FE). I am just guessing.


----------



## Dexman1349

Check your state's designation. Some states use "EI" while others use "EIT"

In Colorado it's EI but I do know it's still EIT in Texas.

But yes, I had it in both my Email signature and on my business cards (at least until I passed the PE).


----------



## SparksFlyingPE

I'm in CA, and for a while I had EIT after my name on my business cards. However, I had it taken off at the next printing. Here's why: I work for a consulting engineering firm, and when clients see that my card says I'm "only" an EIT, they tend to discount my knowledge. I've been in this industry doing my job for 10 years, so it kinda sucks for that to happen to me, only because people think I'm fresh out of school with no experience when they see "EIT" after my name.

So, think carefully about putting it on your card. If you are young and fresh out of school, it's perfectly appropriate to have it on your card. After all, that was one heck of an exam and a huge accomplishment. But, if you're like me (forever in school part-time while working full-time and finally got my EIT), maybe not.


----------



## squishles10

agreed- i hated having eit on my cards. they didnt ask me though.


----------



## MechGuy

I agree with the last 2 posts. I wouldn't put EIT after my name on a business card or email sig. It just doesn't add any value or credibility.

Wait till you pass the PE, then put that on your card.


----------

